# Taurus Curve



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone shot the Taurus Curve? Opinions?

From the write up in Guns and Ammo it sounds like a great pocket gun. Solves several carry issues. Ugly as crap.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw them the other day at the gun store and thought what a strange looking gun.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

They are strange looking.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

The trigger has horrible feel (it feels like it has multiple reset points, but it doesn't) and even though it is double-action only- it does not have a "second-strike" capability on a misfire.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

I have never shot one or even held one but really dont see the appeal. What carry issues does it solve that a quality holster and any other single stack auto wouldn't? Not a fan of .380 also, so that is my biggest bias.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah found a few more reviews and the curve is a no-go for me. I carry an old reliable S&W wheel gun but it's a bit bulky for personal carry. Was looking at Ruger LCP, Sig Saur, and Glock.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They have horrible reviews and I believe they had a major recall on them already.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

J-Frame Smith with a pocket holster. Can't go wrong with that choice. IMHO of course.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Yeah found a few more reviews and the curve is a no-go for me. I carry an old reliable S&W wheel gun but it's a bit bulky for personal carry. Was looking at Ruger LCP, Sig Saur, and Glock.


Which Glock and which Sig?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just googled it, man that is one dumb looking gun


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the lot I'm considering. Opinions welcome.
Bass Pro pricing:

Ruger LCS9 399.99
Beretta PX4 Storm 499.98
Glock 43 519.99
Springfield XD Mod.2	549.99
Taurus® Model 709	279.99
Glock G26 599.99
S&W 642 Revolver	449.97


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I carry a S&W Shield in the appendix position in a G-Code Incog holster. Most comfortable set up I have ever used.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I have the shield with a foxx iwb holster, feels great, wear it everywhere.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

S&W 642 is a good shooter and really light. The trigger though leaves little to be desired. Heavy double action as you might expect in the beginning. Then as you continue to press, it suddenly eases up and the cylinder rolls faster, kind of like rolling over a cam, making you think the shot will break. But wait, there's more. A little more press and then the break. I really like the gun but take it to the range frequently so the trigger doesn't break my concentration.


----------

